# Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln



## Camorra28 (22. Juli 2018)

*Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Hey zusammen. Ich hab mir eine neue GTX 1070 Mini gekauft und wollte fragen, ob man die Lüfter irgendwie wechseln kann ? DIe Lüfter laufen bei mir bei Vollast so auf 75-80% und das ist mir schon recht laut. Die Temps schwanken dann so zwischen 73-76 Grad.
Ist so ein Grafikkarten Lüfterwechsel einfach ? Bringt das überhaupt was ?


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Du darfst kein Hexenwerk erwarten. Alternative Lüfter, die tatsächlich eine höhere Kühlleistung haben oder weniger Lärm verursachen, erreichen das in der Regel durch mehr Fläche und/oder Dicke. Der Vorteil der "Mini" wäre also wieder dahin. 

Andere Alternative: Wasserkuhlung.


----------



## Camorra28 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Ich hab mir die Mini eigentlich nicht wegen des Platzes im Gehäuse geholt. Hab mir die günstig für 320€ hier im Kreis geholt.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Ich habe selber noch keine Mini-Karten im Case gehabt, aber hast du schon mal versucht die Lüfterkurve händisch anzupassen und/oder der Karte ein Undervolting zu gönnen? Sicher kommt's auch drauf an, welche Mini Version du hast, grundsätzlich erreicht man aber schon gute Resultate in Bezug auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit/Temps/Geräuschentwicklung bei einer angepassten Kurve+Undervolting. Das wird dir vermutlich auch mehr bringen als gleich den Kühler und die Lüfter zu wechseln. Zumal das auch nix kostet - außer Zeit und Geduld.


----------



## Camorra28 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*



Hyperion2403 schrieb:


> Ich habe selber noch keine Mini-Karten im Case gehabt, aber hast du schon mal versucht die Lüfterkurve händisch anzupassen und/oder der Karte ein Undervolting zu gönnen? Sicher kommt's auch drauf an, welche Mini Version du hast, grundsätzlich erreicht man aber schon gute Resultate in Bezug auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit/Temps/Geräuschentwicklung bei einer angepassten Kurve+Undervolting. Das wird dir vermutlich auch mehr bringen als gleich den Kühler und die Lüfter zu wechseln. Zumal das auch nix kostet - außer Zeit und Geduld.



Danke für den Tipp mit dem Undervolting, bin da gar nicht drauf gekommen. Läuft jetzt bei 1,0 V bei ca. 2000 Mhz und die Temps gehen nicht höher als 72 Grad. Damit kann ich leben vielen dank.


----------



## Camorra28 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Naja, doch nicht. Temps bleiben gleich. Muss ich wohl mit leben.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Alternativ könntest du so etwas draufpacken:

Raijintek Morpheus II Core Edition ab €' '64,84 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der auf deine Karte passt.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Vielleicht bringt dir eine angepasste Lüfterkurve hier mehr, die 73-76° Celsius sind ja alles andere als bedenklich. Du hast ja eigentlich als Problem eher die Geräuschentwicklung angegben. Da wir dein/e  Case/Belüftung nicht kennen, ist vielleicht da auch noch potential drin. Ansonsten kann man auch an so heißen Tagen den Takt ein wenig senken.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Oder die Karte mit 1900 Mhz und ca. 0,9V-0,95V laufen lassen.
Damit verlierst du nur 5% Leistung aber die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt deutlich stärker -> leiser und/oder kühler.


----------



## 40the8 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter wechseln*

Ich habe auf meiner GTX 780, welche bekannt dafür ist die Hausheizung zu ersetzen, einen NZXT-Adapter mit einer 240er AiO-Kühlung von Corsair.
Unhörbar, die Temperaturen schwanken in den 50er-Werten.
Ungefähr 150€ habe ich mir den Spaß kosten lassen.

Wenn du Platz hast, die beste Möglichkeit


----------

